# Picked up my present tonight-Savage 300 WSM model 16



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Savage Model 16 Bear Hunter in 300 WSM [attachment=3:17awyrj0]Sav3.jpg[/attachment:17awyrj0]
On/Off muzzle brake[attachment=0:17awyrj0]Sav4.jpg[/attachment:17awyrj0]
New Zeiss Conquest with Z-600 reticle[attachment=1:17awyrj0]Sav2.jpg[/attachment:17awyrj0]
Cute little paw print...[attachment=2:17awyrj0]Sav1.jpg[/attachment:17awyrj0]
I will be sure to post a range report after I get it out on Saturday. I did a lot of reading, researching, gun fondling and question asking here and at all kinds of different firearm retailers. My rem 700 just left me a little disappointing with accuracy and the Chuck Hawks article on the accustock and accutrigger (do I have to use accubond bullets now?) made me eliminate all other makes from consideration. I really like the idea of a heavy barrel, but not realistic for something to be packed around, so the medium weight fluted barrel made for a very nice middle ground as the short action keeps it a little lighter. The Zeiss scope was just a smoking deal ($290) and once I tried out that Rapid Z reticle the decision was made. I already have some loads made up and received my new chrony today, so I may get it all tried out on Saturday and I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Very nice! :O||: You must have been pretty darn good!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Nice looking set up!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Very nice! Im glad to see you got a new toy  I am excited to hear a range report and see those groups!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Lets see......a fluted barrel, a muzzle brake, camo, high power scope and that '300 WSM' just sounds like it's nasty and mean...you probably should hide that one. 

Good look'in set-up Huge!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Mongo Like !!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Its a great caliber, and one that's not going anywhere. good choice.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Better then a lump of coal !!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Awesome rig! That thing is going to be awesome... looking forward to the range report!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Looks like all your posts and surveys helped you dial in on a heck of a setup. Congrats. Looks great!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

That's a dandy.. and a great scope too!

Good choice.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

awesome. be sure and keep working the muzzlebrake. I bet it's a shooter. those savage triggers are great.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Well, here is the range report, I should have taken pics......of the 36" of snow blocking the access to the Bountiful range. I will be out of town next weekend, so two more weeks before I can try it out.



AF CYN said:


> Looks like all your posts and surveys helped you dial in on a heck of a setup. Congrats. Looks great!


Thanks again for all of the input guys! 
I did not say too much about this one, but I had it narrowed down to the model 11 Long Range Hunter in 6.5x284 or this one and the LRH is just not meant for the type of hunting I do. This has the medium weight barrel to where you still get a good hybrid of target performance and cooling, but not too heavy, only 1/2 lb heavier than my old 700 as the short action lightens things up. I even bought a chronograph and here I sit just waiting for the next chance to shoot...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Great looking rifle! Congrats.....hope it shoots cool enough to match that bear print on the floor plate. Being a Savage I'm sure it will.------SS


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Sweet setup! Hmmm, I'm coveting again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

I finally made it to the range today; long story made short, I was really rushed. I just made it back to town and there was only about 30 minutes to shoot. The dealer who sold me it also mounted the scope and he thought that I needed a shim. Well, it was on paper at 25, but 10" high. Then, on paper at 100. The muzzle brake will take some getting used to, having that stinky powder blowing back in my face, like the muzzie with a breeze blowing back towards you. I was impressed with how little recoil there was, I was using a lead sled, so that certainly further reduces recoil, but certainly much less than my 30-06. One problem was that the hinge plate blew open with almost every shot, so I may have to get that shipped for repair. 
Anywho, it did not seem any louder than usual and was not able to try out turning off the brake due to the time limitations. Well, I loaded up a few different kinds and the first one was the Barnes TTSX 150 grain that produces a .75 group. I then adjusted the scope a little bit and the first two shots were about .38 then the last shot as the rangemaster was yelling range was closed increased the span to about 1.5". Overall, I was very impressed with the small sample size that I was able to get. I will guess that the hinge plate will be simple, I will do a little searching around and see if I can find something online of similar issues and the repair, otherwise, I will get it sent in. 
I really like the scope also. Very impressive performance so far, I am excited what it can do when I actually have some time to shoot correctly while not freezing and figure out some best loads. I picked up a chrony also, but today was clearly not the day to try it out, most likely get in some good time on Friday.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

That bear paw sold me. You already know I want the Zeiss, but I have a real affinity for bears. One chose not to eat me once when it was well within its rights to do so...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

I tested out my new .223 Axis SR today. First thing I did was lightened the trigger pull on it, then I fired once at 30 yards, after adjusting the scope, I moved it to 100 yards and fired 3 shots that touched. And that was with cheapo 62 gr fmj's. I recon that is good enough.

Interestingly when I install my suppressor it groups 3 1/2" low, however if you use the first mil dot down as your aiming point it's dead on again. Something doesn't make sense there. I need to do some more testing before using the suppressor all the time.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Huge, check out the savage shooter forum, there is a lot of modification info there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*



BirdDogger said:


> That bear paw sold me. You already know I want the Zeiss, but I have a real affinity for bears. One chose not to eat me once when it was well within its rights to do so...


uhhhhhh......so, that's it, you are just going to leave us hanging from the cliff? o-||


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=38826&hilit=bear+encounters


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Wow, that is a good one!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

My first full session at the range found the Barnes to be the most preferred. The Zeiss just did not seem to have enough zoom, so I picked up a 5-20x44Monarch.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

I got the new Monarch 5-20x44 on it last night and loaded up several different types. I liked the scope much better. It was very easy to see the specific spot on the target and adjusted very easily. She seems to really like the Accubond with a 0.57" group, but not as much as Lorene likes the Berger with a longer COAL per the Berger Instructions to achieve 0.46", of course with a .308 bullet a group that size has no paper in between the holes. I was very impressed as I have never had a rifle shoot nearly that accurately.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Nice shootin sir 8)

Looks like you found a good load pretty quickly


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: I picked up my Christmas present tonight.*

Nice group!

Good call on the monarch- a 3-9 wouldn't quite do your 300 WSM justice. Glad to see that it's working out!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I left out the new pic of the new glass:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nice shooting. those accutriggers are nice arent they?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The trigger is very sweet, the Chuck Hawk's article about it being the best stock trigger sealed it for me, of course I already had two, but was looking to spend a little more. I had not ever tried to adjust the trigger and was surprised to see that it is not externally adjustable; I would like to lighten up a little bit.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have never adjusted mine, but it shoots so nice as it is i dont really feel the need.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For some reason, today the Berger was decent, but not as good as last week, she like the Accubond best at 0.4". Still weird how the 155 Bergers shoot so much lower than the 150's, about 3" difference almost.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice shootin' Huge. 25 yrds?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Nice shootin' Huge. 25 yrds?


No, I like to work my way up first, being so new I don't want to go that far yet! 12' so far.


----------

